# MoBo's 24-35$ each.OBO



## flame1117

First off a...
*K7VTA3 V6.0* -35$OBO

Special Features

    * USB 2.0
    * FSB 333
    * DDR 333


Processor

    * Socket 462 for AMD K7 Athlon XP/ Sempron/ Athlon/ Duron processor
    * FSB 333/266/200 MHz

Chipset

    * VIA® KT333 (NB) & VT8235 (SB)
    * North Bridge: VIA KT333
    * South Bridge: VIA VT8235 

Main Memory

    * 2 x 184-pin DDR DIMM socket support up to 2 GB
    * Support DDR333/266/200 2.5V DDR SDRAM 

Expansion Slots

    * 1 x AGP 4X slot
    * 5 x PCI slots
    * 1 x CNR slot 

Storage

    * Support by VIA VT8235: 2 x Ultra DMA133/100/66 devices 

Audio

    * VIA VT1612A 2-channel audio CODEC
    * Compliant with AC'97 2.2 specification 

LAN

    * VIA VT6103 10/100 Mbps Fast Ethernet PHY 

BIOS

    * Award 2Mb Flash EEPROM
    * Supports Plug and Play 1.0A, APM 1.2, Multi Boot, DMI
    * Support ACPI revision 1.0 specification 

Rear Panel I/O

    * 1 x PS/2 keyboard & PS/2 mouse connectors
    * 4 x USB ports
    * 1 x RJ45 LAN connector
    * 1 x Parallel port (LPT1)
    * 1 x Serial port (COM1)
    * 1 x Audio ports (Line-in, Line-out, Mic-in) 

Internal I/O Connectors and Headers

    * 1 x 20-pin ATX Power Supply Connector
    * 1 x Floppy connector supports 360K~2.88M Bytes, 3 Mode FDDs or LS120
    * 2 x IDE connectors
    * 1 x Speaker header
    * 1 x USB 2.0 header support additional 2 USB ports
    * 1 x USB card reader header
    * 1 x Front panel switch/LED header
    * 1 x Front panel audio header
    * CD in header
    * CPUFAN/CASFAN connectors 

Form Factor & Layers

    * ATX (305mm*190mm), 4 Layers 

Now for the secend motherbroed...

*EP-8KTA2L* -24$OBO




	Supports Socket A Processors.
AMD Athlon & Duron.
	VIA Apollo KT133A AGPset.
	200MHz Front Side Bus.
	I/O Controller.
1 Floppy drive controller,
1 Parallel port (EPP, ECP),
2 Serial ports.
	USB.
2 supported onboard. 2 additional as option.
	Award PnP BIOS. Flash upgradeable.
120MB ATAPI floppy drive and ZIP support!
	Standard ATX form factor.
305mm x 195mm ATX.
	UltraDMA-100 EIDE Controllers. (Up to 4 IDE devices).
Backwards compatible with PIO
mode 3/4 & UltraDMA-33/66.
	3x DIMM Slots for SDRAM.
1.5GB max. supported.
	PS/2 connectors.
1 PS/2 mouse, 1 PS/2 keyboard.
	5 (32-bit) PCI, 1 AGP.
AGP supports 1x, 2x and 4x  modes.
	Built-in AC97 Digital Audio (by VT82C686B) :
Dual full-duplex Direct Sound channels H/W Sound Blaster Pro for DOS legacy compatibility
FM synthesis for legacy compatibility.
Supports game and MIDI port

	Extended Functions for Greater Value!
Unified System Diagnostic Manager (USDM) - monitor in Windows system temperatures, voltages, etc.
Hardware monitoring functions provided by VIA VT82C686B chipset.
CPU clock settings via BIOS.
Wake On Lan (WOL) - use WOL compatible network card to power on system.

I can anwser any questions about them.
I can put on ebay to ensure a safer transaction if wanted, but i will also just sell it.

I accept, paypal,cash,money order,checks, and other paymenst just ask.

GAURENTEED NOT TO BE DOA.

Do you want a CPU to go with this motherbored?

thehouseofmegaman@yahoo.com


----------



## flame1117

Buy this and a CPU and get 25-50% off on the CPU.


----------



## iLL-Faded

send me a pm with pics and such


----------



## flame1117

Pmed

I also have a
Duron 1200Mhz CPU
and a
Duron 800Mgz CPU that will work with both of these motherboreds.


----------



## thenoodpoopler

Can you tell me total price shipped please?  im very interested!!
AMD DURON 1200MZ-16$OBO <---50% off now since i am gettin a mobo as well?
EP-8KTA2L -24$OBO

my email is scott_groenwold@hotmail.com


----------



## flame1117

What is your zip/postal code?


----------



## thenoodpoopler

my postal code is V2S4Z5


----------



## flame1117

oh sorry i need the country too


----------



## thenoodpoopler

lol here is my full address(country is British Columbia) <---province/not country


Abbotsford BC
Canada V2S4Z5


----------



## flame1117

I need to know your actully country for the price quote or it wont work.


----------



## Geoff

his country is in canada, as you can see by his second line.


----------



## flame1117

oh, I see how blind i am haha.

the price breakdown for the mobo you wanted plus the CPU after discount(25% off, it was 50$ for the other mobo) and shipping
Mobo 24$
Duron 120MhZ 12$
Shipping to canada 13$
total 49$
THIS IS US $ by the way.
I can also throw is a free 56kModeomPCI card, or a free Serial port PCI card if you want.


----------



## thenoodpoopler

so $49 shipped up to canada.  how long shipping would that take?  7-10 day?


----------



## flame1117

It shouldn't be more then 5days. Prabally less(I get a faster shippment for the same price though my work.)


----------



## flame1117

Are you still interested thge price is OBO remmeber we can negocaite.


----------



## thenoodpoopler

yah im pretty interested.  $45 shipped sound resonable?  Ill also take that Serial Port PCI card.

PM me or just email me.


----------



## thenoodpoopler

oh and do you have any feedback?


----------



## flame1117

um.. I have feedback on e-bay or i could give you an e-mail adress or two. You can look me up on ebay with the name of flame1117  I dont think you need to be a member to veiw that. All is positive feedback exept for one a very long time ago, when someone got mad at me for giving them NUTRUAL feedback because htey took a month and 2 days untill i got my item! so then gave mt NEGATIVE! and he said in the comment I GAVE un-fair feedback...Talk about unfair....

that price sounds good. I'll also E-mail this to you so you might get it first. How do you plan on payment? Paypal would be perferd in my case. but cash or check or money order would be fine also.


----------



## thenoodpoopler

yah im planning on a sendin u a MO


----------



## flame1117

so, Ready to order? should i give you my adress to send the money order?

If you use paypal you will get the mobo/CPU faster because i would get the money sooner. And with paypal it takes money from ME not you so there is no loss just the time it takes to sign up.


----------



## thenoodpoopler

yah give me your address.  I will send you a money order asap!


----------



## flame1117

I sent my adress to you with a PM.


----------



## thenoodpoopler

alright!! sorry about the delay.  $45 shipped MO will be sent this week, plan on it coming soon!


----------



## flame1117

I'll send it out the day after I get it.

Also i need a valid phone number becuase im sending it though Airborn(DHL) though my work so it savces us both money and time and they require a number. I stil lhave your adress from the PM so i just need the number now.


----------



## thenoodpoopler

ok sounds good!


----------



## flame1117

soooo valid phonenumber?


----------



## flame1117

He backed out. Anyone interested?


----------



## flame1117

5$ for anyone who is not like the last guy


----------

